# Realistic Fake Stone Statue Costume



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Just saw this Realistic Fake Stone Statue Costume & was wondering if anyone has ever tried it? Looks interesting. 



















Found it here: http://www.deceptology.com/2011/04/realistic-fake-stone-statue-costume.html

Instructions to make it here: http://crafty-tardis.livejournal.com/152724.html


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is awesome. I'd love to learn that stone faux finish, looks pretty realistic.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow I love this. I bet it looks even better in person.


----------

